# Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa



## KarpfenBernd (1. November 2005)

Moin,

hat jemand von Euch schon einmal im Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa geangelt? Ich habe im Web schon nach detaillierten Informationen, Fotos und Fangberichten gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.
Dort werden doch die Abfälle aus der Geflügelverarbeitung in den Rio Ebro eingeleitet und man soll dort wahre Massenfänge v.a. an Karpfen haben.
Sogar auf blanken Haken ?
Auch Meeräschen (?) sollen dort in Unmengen vorkommen.
Mich würde es einfach mal interessieren, ob jemand von Euch schon mal dort geangelt hat und welche Erfahrungen man dort gemacht hat.
Die dort gefangenen Karpfen sollen eher klein sein, wohl nicht über 5 Pfd., weiß jemand etwas genaues?


----------



## THD (1. November 2005)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

Hi Bernd, leider hab ich nur uralte Infos für dich, ich war da mal vor ca. 20 Jahren für 4 Stunden, ob die Ecke noch gibt und ob man da noch angeln darf kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Das mit den Karpfen stimmte damals, Durchschnittsgewichte waren so 3-5 Pfd., es gab auch größere, hatte einen ca. 15 Pfünder dran, den konnte ich in der dort starken Strömung nicht halten. Hab auch ne ca. 8 pfündige Barbe dort nur mit dem Kescher gefangen. Bester Köder waren halbe Brötchen.

Auch das mit den Meeräschen stimmt, diese gabs aber nicht nur an dieser Stelle, sondern am ganzen Unterlauf des Ebro, die M.-äschen zogen als dunkles, ca. 2 m breites Band an beiden Ufern des Ebro (dort wo stärkere Strömung war) in ca. 2 m Entfernung von Ufer hoch, war von den Brücken
sehr imposant anzusehen. Wo sich das Wasser beruhigte, konnte man sie massenhaft mit Brotflocke fangen.
Ich glaub ich war im Juni da.

Falls du nicht weiterkommst mit deiner Anfrage, wende ich mal an Andrees Angelreisen, die hatten das damals im Angebot.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (3. November 2005)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

Hi THC,

vielen Dank für die Info !!
Ne 8 Pfd. Barbe ist natürlich schon "Champion`s League" !!!!
In naher Zukunft komme ich wohl nicht nach Tortosa aber scheint wirklich gut damals gewesen zu sein,

PETRI HEIL,
Karpfen-Bernd


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

Da Stinkt es widerlich!!!!!!!!!!
Gruss
woolver


----------



## EbroSpezi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

Hi war erst letzten Herbst dort.Wir haben nicht auf Karpfen geangelt aber wir haben 5 Welse über 1.80m gefangen.Einer sogar 2.15m.Der Gestank ist zwar anfangs übelst aber man gewönt sich dran.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*



KarpfenBernd schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch schon einmal im Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa geangelt? Ich habe im Web schon nach detaillierten Informationen, Fotos und Fangberichten gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.
> Dort werden doch die Abfälle aus der Geflügelverarbeitung in den Rio Ebro eingeleitet und man soll dort wahre Massenfänge v.a. an Karpfen haben.
> ...


 



Hallo Bernd,#h

ich war selbst noch nicht da,kann aber die Aussage eines
Bekannten zitieren der vor etlichen Jahren dort geangelt
hat (aber nur für wenige Stunden) : angel lieber im Klo,
dort gibt es nicht so viele Fische,aber der Geruch ist
ähnlich.:v

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Buko (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

War in den Jahren 1992-95 einige Male in der Gegend.Fische gabs wie schon oben beschrieben, in unvostellbaren Massen (altes Angelvideo von Andrees Angelreisen).Nur daß an diesem Angelplatz ein starker Schnupfen oder eine Nasenklammer von Nöten war.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

ich denke das das wohl ne top Stelle für riesen Waller sein müßte .. sagt ja auch die Fangmeldung aus ... das würde auch erklären warum die Karpfen da nicht so gut abwachsen an der Stelle |kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*



woolver schrieb:


> Da Stinkt es widerlich!!!!!!!!!!
> Gruss
> woolver


 
Das hört sich ja nicht gut an! Dann lieber ein paar Fische weniger fangen aber dafür ohne Brechreiz angeln und frische Luft atmen...


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

War da zwar noch nicht, aber in einem älteren PB Video hat Big L sich mal über den enormen Fischbestand und die enorme Geruchsbelästigung ausgelassen. Fische gabs da wohl reichlich.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Rst (17. August 2012)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

Hallo, ich war vor kurzem da, habe es aber nicht gefunden! Kann mir vielleicht jemand die Koordinaten in etwa vom Chicken Pool in google Maps nennen?

Würde mich echt freuen....

Glg

Ralf


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2012)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

War selber noch nie dort, deshalb nur Infos aus zweiter Hand.

Die Spanier sollen in den letzten Jahren Kläranlagen gebaut haben und damit scheint auch dieser Einleiter verschwunden zu sein.

Ist aber wie gesagt nur Hörensagen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Chicken Pool am Rio Ebro in Tortosa*

Also wenn das so noch erlaubt ist, dann weis ich auch nicht. Klar gibts da Kläranlagen!


----------

